# CR1 vs. Addict Ride Difference



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I ride the CR1 and am contemplating getting an Addict. For those who have ridden both frames, are the differences in geometry noticable? General thoughts appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Well I have been waiting to see a reply to this but it is slow going so I can provide a little insight as I own an Addict that is ridden often and a CR1 that my wife rides. I consider the differences in geometry to be major and would recommend buying whichever model better matches your body type and preferred position. Addict has a relatively long TT and the CR1 is more of an upright geometry (compared to the Addict). Sorry, do not have enough miles on the CR1 to comment on ride characteristics but I love my Addict.
Another note is that the Addict has a replaceable derailleur hanger while the CR1 does not.


----------



## bigmig88 (Mar 25, 2008)

Woody, Addicted, I currently own a 2006 CR1 and a 2008 Addict R1 and I must agree the ride is totally different. At present I am using my CR1 as the training machine, and the R1 for racing. 

Like most reviews say (including my own on www.roadcycling.co.nz) the longer top tube is noticable and the ride is definately more twitchy, and the overall feel of the bike stiffer.

What I did was put on a 120 stem rather than the 130 I use on the CR1. That seems to have effectively made the fit identical and now I can lay down a 6 hour ride on either frame no problems whatsoever. Given the fact I only race on the R1 might also mean that we are generally gunning it in the race, so the body position is more likely to be stretched and using the drops. But I have still done some big rides on the R1 with the sunday bunch and all was good there too.

If this is going to be your only bike I would definately try it out and make sure you can fit it but its only a little bit longer and a little bit lower at the front end, so I think most people will still manage. 

All pics and reviews of my experiences can be found on my web site www.roadcycling.co.nz

cheers
BigMig


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info/reviews. All has been useful. Trying to find a way to afford/attain an Addict type frame/fork as I feel the CR1 just sits me up too high. 

Where there is a will there is a way...

w-


----------



## bigmig88 (Mar 25, 2008)

What size are you? I know of a few frames lying around so to speak in New Zealand if you were keen. The exchange rate from US$ to NZ$ might make it very cheap for you.
let me know and I will ask around


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll be in the deep end with my wife! Ha!

I ride a 56 CR1 and it's a touch large. So, I think a 54 would be the best fit.


----------

